# Supplement/Herbal Regimen for TTC after Miscarriage?



## PrincessWinnie (May 24, 2005)

I cross-posted this in the TTC#2 thread in TTC as well but I wanted to post a more specific thread regarding supplements and herbs.

Longtime lurker here finally posting










We have a 5-year old son and went off bcp in September, had a "surprise" pregnancy in December (were not actively trying) which ended in m/c on January 10th at 5 weeks. I'm 35-years old and we are now fully committed to aggressively ttc our second child in the next few months. We are going to wait for 2 full cycles before actively ttc and we've decided to spend the next 2-3 months completely overhauling our health to create the best possible situation for an "advanced age" pregnancy (boy do I hate that term!!!!). We are both very healthy and conceived our first child easily when I was 29 with no complications.

So here's what we're doing. I've got DH on his regular multivitamin, selenium, 400 mg vitamin E, 1000mg vitamin C and 50 mg zinc. I'm on a prenatal, probiotic, Vitex (3x day until my cycle is regulated), spirulina (3xday), fish oil capsule, 1 tsp maca (will increase this in the coming weeks, just started it a week ago), calcium supplement, and have started to incorporate a whole foods based diet for myself. Any opinions? Too much? Too little? The m/c was about 2 weeks ago so I'm trying to keep an eye out for signs of returning fertility, such as increased cm but it's not been obvious yet.

I also bought a Clearplan Fertility monitor secondhand off of a friend which is what I also used to conceive DS. We were able to clearly see my "high" fertility days and also ovulation day! Worked like a charm! I've also been doing yoga every other day or so, I'm not good at handling stress and anticipation so that is for my own well being.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Welcome! It looks fine to me. The supps really helped my DH. I would just be sure the fish oil is without mercury. Good luck!


----------

